# Götz George ist verstorben



## ttck74 (26 Juni 2016)

Einer der ganz Großen ist gegangen. R.I.P


----------



## Spezi30 (26 Juni 2016)

krass...da hätt ich jetzt nicht mit gerechnet


----------



## Apus72 (27 Juni 2016)

Habe ich auch eben gelesen... verdammt schade.
Ein grossartiger Schauspieler und ein sehr interessanter Mensch !

RIP


----------



## didi33 (27 Juni 2016)

Einer der letzten großen dieses Landes und was mir an ihm immer gefallen hat das er nicht groß um den Brei herum geredet hat, was ihm nicht nur Freunde eingebraht hat. War ja damals bei Wetten dass ein riesen Aufschrei als er sagte er sei da um über seinen Film zu reden und nicht um hier rum zu blödeln. 

R.I.P.


----------



## Weltenbummler (27 Juni 2016)

Schade ich habe den immer gerne gesehen im Fernseher als Horst Schimanski beim Tatort .


----------



## goraji (27 Juni 2016)

Echt verdammt Schade...er war DER beste deutsche Schauspieler...UNERSETZBAR!!


----------



## dörty (27 Juni 2016)

†
Tschüß Götz. Einer der Großen ist gegangen.


----------



## MetalFan (27 Juni 2016)

Eine deutsche Schauspielerlegende weniger auf Erden!  

R.I.P. "Schimmi"!


----------



## arno1958 (27 Juni 2016)

ein grosser verlust


----------



## Tittelelli (27 Juni 2016)

Schimmi lebt immer weiter


----------



## SAMO (28 Juni 2016)

Einer der ganz Großen! R.I.P.


----------

